# spinoglenoid cyst icd 9 code



## Sara82 (Nov 15, 2011)

can anyone help me with a diagnosis code for spinoglenoid cyst? No evidence of suprascapular neuropathy yet. Thank you


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Nov 15, 2011)

733.20


----------

